# Re-Gripping Clubs. Help Needed.



## U Grooves

I was wondering if anyone can give me a detailed, step by step procedure on how to regrip a graphite shafted driver, and exactly what materials and equipment i need. Thanks.


----------



## Lead Tape

U Grooves said:


> I was wondering if anyone can give me a detailed, step by step procedure on how to regrip a graphite shafted driver, and exactly what materials and equipment i need. Thanks.


You'll need a utility knife to get the old grip off, 2 sided masking tape, mineral spirits, and the grip of your choice.

It sounds like you've never done this before, therefore it would be a lot easier to do everything in a VISE along with either a rubber padded shaft holder or a shaft clamp that has rubber inside to protect the graphite while it's in the vise.

Back to the grip...do you know what you want, not only in style or looks, but in SIZE? You can get .580 or .600 round or ribbed grips depending on how you want it to come out. Will you want to get it standard or midsize? Will you want the grip to be a little fatter than standard when you swing?

All of that costs MONEY and you can't find the double sided masking tape or shaft clamps in a Home Depot or Lowes. With no experience and no vise (more money) you'd have a hell of a time trying to do all of that stuff and then "PINCH" the grip in a coordinated fashion while installing before the mineral spirits dry because you have to work fast. If it's just one grip...go get it done somewhere. It'll be cheaper.

If you do it, here are the steps:

Changing Grips - Part One | Golf Club Fitting & Repairs | iseekgolf.com

Changing Grips - Part Two | Golf Club Fitting & Repairs | iseekgolf.com


----------



## 300Yards

I'm pretty new at the regripping thing, but I have an easier way: You should know what size grip you want. To find out, go to a golf store, and get fitted. While your there, find the driver you have, and ask to see what the grip internal diameter is. It is most likely a .600, but don't worry, because you can squeeze a .580 on, after a little stretching. Buy some grip tape, solvent, and your grip of choice. The solvent should run you about $3.50, and the tape about $4. You don't need a clamp to regrip..I've never used one. Cut the old grip off, starting from the bottom, and work your way up. Then cut a slit across the top, so it'll rip off. Now just peel the grip off, it should come off pretty easy..take a blade of some kind, and scrap all the old tape residue off. Now, mark the point where your old grip will end on the shaft, and mark it with a pen. Peel off a length of tape, and put it at the bottom, just above your mark, and work up until your about 1'2" past the end of the shaft. Do ths again on the blank sides, until it's covered in tape. Peel the backing off the tape, so that it is sticky to the touch. Now the fun part. Get a pot or pan, and place the grip side into it. Now pour a lot of solvent over the tape, unti lit is slick to the touch..don't be stingy..as the pot will collect the excess. It must be completely covered in the solvent, otherwise the grip might get stuck. Now quickly pick up the grip, put one finger over the hole in the end, and fill about 1/3 of the grip up with solvent, cover the other hole, and shake. Pour out the excess. Now just place the end of the grip over the end of the shaft, and with a constant pressure, pull it down, unitl it stops. Be sure to line the logo up, to where you want it. Let dry for an hour, and there you go! Get a funnel, and pour the excess solvent in the pot, back into the bottle for next time. Really pretty easy after the first time..Definently cheaper to do it yourself.


----------



## 65nlovenit

Borrow a compressor, if the old grip is a write-off, use a carpet knife and cut it off, if you want to keep the old grip use this same procedure in reverse to remove old grip, guaranteed it will remove the old grip.

http://www.valuegolfcomponents.com/ACBKelmac.wmv

Del


----------



## 300Yards

Be careful doing that..some cheaper grips will explode..


----------



## Golfbum

A word of advice when re-gripping a graphite shaft.
Be careful when you cut the old grip off. You do not want to cut through the grip, and tape and get onto the shaft with the knife blade.

Now, I use Coleman Camp Stove fluid for re-gripping. Works fine and is cheaper than buying actual grip solvent.

I never pour solvent onto the tape first. I use a plastic squirt bottle to hold my grip fluid. I squirt the fluid into the grip, shake it around then pour the fluid onto the tape. Pinch the grip on the open end and slide it on. Make sure you have it seated all the way down properly. Now take the club out of the vise and sit it in address position on the floor and align the grip properly. Done, let it dry.

BTW, before I bought my rubber shaft vise clamp I used two pieces of 1/2 inch thick wood for my shaft clamps. I glued some cardboard onto the wood. That setup worked fine for me. You can also put the grip on without the use of a vise. Takes some practice but I have done it.

Good Luck


----------



## Lead Tape

All of this should scare UGrooves out of doing any regrips on his own.
(Unless he gets the idea that he thinks he'll be able to make money from it by doing everybody else's grips once he gets it down pat)

Golfbum said the MOST IMPORTANT thing about this for a beginner right at the very end of his post...Good Luck!


----------



## Golfbum

Lead Tape said:


> All of this should scare UGrooves out of doing any regrips on his own.
> (Unless he gets the idea that he thinks he'll be able to make money from it by doing everybody else's grips once he gets it down pat)
> 
> Golfbum said the MOST IMPORTANT thing about this for a beginner right at the very end of his post...Good Luck!


Well I know one thing for sure. He will not learn how to re grip a club unless he tries it.

I never did my own grips, until last winter. Now I no longer pay someone $2 per grip to install them. I can do it myself. 14clubs X 2 adds up when you re grip twice a year. 

You can watch how it is done right here. It really is simple.
Golfsmithcanada.com: Canada


----------



## 300Yards

It's really not hard..first time I did it, I only had a tiny bit of trouble making the grip slde, only because I was stingy on the solvent..seriously, go for it..it really is super easy. If you can't do it..send to me, and I'll do it for ya!


----------



## Lead Tape

300Yards said:


> It's really not hard..first time I did it, I only had a tiny bit of trouble making the grip slde, only because I was stingy on the solvent..seriously, go for it..it really is super easy. If you can't do it..send to me, and I'll do it for ya!



It would be cheaper to have it done locally than pay shipping and handling costs, not to speak of the fact he could have the club back in 5-10 minutes.


----------



## U Grooves

Ok..well, under the supervison of the trainee at the course near my house (which i hang out at rather that NSW GC) i regripped my driver, and 14 other clubs that were in the workshop to be done.

My driver now has a Golf Pride MultiCompound grip with 2 papers underneath.

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## pat.p

Is it possible to use sandard double side sticky tape or is it more logical to use grip tape!


----------



## Golfbum

pat.p said:


> Is it possible to use sandard double side sticky tape or is it more logical to use grip tape!


I have used two sided carpet tape and it worked fine. I have also gripped clubs and used one sided masking tape and had no problems with grips moving.
So your two sided tape should work fine.


----------



## pat.p

Many Thanks


----------

